# Trade my T3i kit for T4i body only? Help!



## Rocketman1978 (Nov 24, 2012)

I have the opportunity to trade my T3i kit (w/18-55 IS and 75-300 [non-IS]) for a new T4i body only with me adding in a little cash. Would you make this trade? I have a 50mm 1.4 and 18-135 for the T4i if I make the trade, I don't even use my kit lenses anymore. I know it depends on how much cash, I have to talk to the guy but I'm not planning to go any higher than $150 in cash. I paid $785 for my kit and the T4i body only is going for about $800. 

What say ye?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 24, 2012)

I wouldn't do it. There isn't enough of an upgrade for it to be worth it. There's very little to no real change between the two. The T4i has higher ISO with more noise problem. THe T3i is rated better for noise and image quality. 
 If you REALLY want a T4i there's a post here today only for the T4i at $599 on ebay. Box up your T3i and sell it.


----------



## Rocketman1978 (Nov 24, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> I wouldn't do it. There isn't enough of an upgrade for it to be worth it. There's very little to no real change between the two. The T4i has higher ISO with more noise problem. THe T3i is rated better for noise and image quality.  If you REALLY want a T4i there's a post here today only for the T4i at $599 on ebay. Box up your T3i and sell it.


Yeah I decided not to go through with it, I was going to have to chip in way more than I wanted and for not much in return. My local shop owner told me to just learn on what I have and when I'm ready go with a 60D or even a full frame if I'm getting more serious. He said the jump up really isn't worth it, basically what you said. Thanks!!!


----------

